# New Haven CT Plow and spreader looking for work.



## PamelaRose (Mar 1, 2001)

Experienced Plow Operator in New Haven CT looking for parking lot work. H.D. 1 ton duely w/6 wheel drive, 9" Fisher Municipal Plow and 8" AirFlow spreader. Send me a private message if interested

Pamelarose


----------



## PamelaRose (Mar 1, 2001)

PamelaRose said:


> Experienced Plow Operator in New Haven CT looking for parking lot work. H.D. 1 ton duely w/6 wheel drive, 9" Fisher Municipal Plow and 8" AirFlow spreader. Send me a private message if interested





jbrow1 said:


> Just thought I'd let ya know your post says 8 inch and 9 inch plow. Probably a typo, just thought I'd let ya know. Says 8" should be 8'


OOPS Thats the one in the sand box.

Yep jbrow your right. It was suppose to be feet.

Funny story ... The guard shack at work has a small pile of dirt and rocks the fence guys never picked up. The guard put a Tonka Truck on top of it. Its perfect!

Thank you for your  !

It was a long storm. I think it was 3am after going all day. I was home to take a nap durring a lull.

My Truck

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=42349#post42349


----------

